# about to change my setup- 4- 15"massives?



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

will a fiberglass box be able to handle the pressure of the spl that can come from that many 15's in the trunk of my cadillac???I am going to re-doo my trunk because i'm about to get it candy cobalt blue and want it shinig out my trunk also- I dont think that shit is going to be able to handle it- i have a surround sound setup in it cuz i popped trunk alot, but now i can compromise my standards of sound quality to more spl knocking my fifth kit off my bumper- what u think snoopdan??-what kinda enclosure would work best for this type of application????


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 28 2005, 09:56 PM~4503373
> *will a fiberglass box be able to handle the pressure of the spl that can come from that many 15's in the trunk of my cadillac???I am going to re-doo my trunk because i'm about to get it candy cobalt blue and want it shinig out my trunk also- I dont think that shit is going to be able to handle it- i have a surround sound setup in it cuz i popped trunk alot, but now i can compromise my standards of sound quality to more spl knocking my fifth kit off my bumper- what u think snoopdan??-what kinda enclosure would work best for this type of application????
> *


if you make the fiberglass enclosure thick enough, it'll withstand anything, think about it, they make body panels out of the stuff, among other things 


i always say mdf is better though, just something about it....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

woah, four? I dont think thats gonna fit homie. two would be a better fit and form, and you'll get just as loud.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 29 2005, 12:29 AM~4503587
> *woah, four?  I dont think thats gonna fit homie.  two would be a better fit and form*


thats what i thought man, i was like uhhh, thats alot of box...

and as said, if you make it thick enough, it can handle it, the less your box vibrates , the more control it has, which means the better the box is all together...


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i want alot of knock, but since my trunk is open alot i kinda wanted everyone to bust a nut seeing four vibrate their wipers crazily-kinda have crazy spl and eye candy- nuttin but a box for the complete trunk is fine

here is my current setup a autotek mx 5000 2400 watts, 10 6x9's- 6 on the deck 4 - 5 1/4 in front -all highsa on orion hcca225 - stinger secondary battery- etc.etc dont feel like typing anymore


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok then, id say maybe getting 3 of the 15's in there, but definately four of the DMX 12's. Its just you dont want to starve them for space, but you already know that 

And with each DMX accepting 2500 watts RMS, you might at least need another autotek amp


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

i just upgraded to a 200 amp alternator- with 5-7 watts, imma need to jump up to 300- these cars take just as much out of me as my kids and sugar momma does-i just recooperated from x-mas. i'm not a ***** that has rich parents or everything given to me, so i gotta hustle to keep up with tha toys- 3-dmx 12's sounds aight, i never used them before- u gotta link on them one more time???i'm not wolfin, i'm gonna tear all this apart pretty soon   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Houston ****** make me wonder at times...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 28 2005, 11:13 PM~4503910
> *i just upgraded to a 200 amp alternator- with 5-7 watts, imma need to jump up to 300- these cars take just as much out of me as my kids and sugar momma does-i just recooperated from x-mas.  i'm not a ***** that has rich parents or everything given to me, so i gotta hustle to keep up with tha toys- 3-dmx 12's sounds aight,  i never used them before- u gotta link on them one more time???i'm not wolfin, i'm gonna tear all this apart pretty soon     :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


your tryin to say you aint gotz lots of money, but you want over 1300 bux just in subwoofers for your ride?


did i miss something?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

draped up in my ride or on my hide- gucci be holdin it down - 
gotta wonder bout us texas boyz- we always stuntin at tha top of tha town
once a big timer ballin is on a daily basis-
gonna be dripped out candy cobalt blue wit 10 coats of clear-


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 28 2005, 11:26 PM~4504016
> *draped up in my ride or on my hide- gucci be holdin it down -
> gotta wonder bout us texas boyz- we always stuntin at tha top of tha town
> once a big timer ballin is on a daily basis-
> ...


and then a white boi rolls by in a cleaner ride on bigger rims.....and you gotta start all over :roflmao:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

never said i didnt have money- just i'm not a spoiled brat who gets shit GIVEN to them- i make alot of money, beleive that- im a journeyman electrician- i just said they take alot of bread cuz i like big thangs- add that shit plus a 1200 house note and the long list of bills plus tha baller bills i got and = my last post, it takes alot out my pockets- not all my bread g


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

aint no one gonna pull up on cleaner rims- im ridin on 6 swangs, and i just sold a set over the weekend for 4500 no tires- i'm an entrepronegro- i hustle and reach out and touch everyone that wanna give up their dollas- so i can ball when i want to- ya feel me???


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 28 2005, 11:31 PM~4504056
> *aint no one gonna pull up on cleaner rims- im ridin on 6 swangs, and i just sold a set over the weekend for 4500 no tires- i'm an entrepronegro- i hustle and reach out and touch everyone that wanna give up their dollas- so i can ball when i want to- ya feel me???
> *


don't push it, i got a brand new truck, and lots of plans


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

lol :roflmao: :machinegun: 
kill em all


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 29 2005, 12:32 AM~4504064
> *don't push it, i got a brand new truck, and lots of plans
> *


1 its a v6
2 ur too damn lazy to make a box let alone cnotch a frame bag it up and tuck 24s with a nasty ass system and show quality kandy


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

What gets me about texas ****** is they think them swangas is hot..... :uh: 


Here you go homie probaly bout 10K just in wheels.Not to mention a 3K lift.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 01:58 AM~4504192
> *What gets me about texas ****** is they think them swangas is hot..... :uh:
> Here you go homie probaly bout 10K just in wheels.Not to mention a 3K lift.
> *


All on a vehicle that's worth under 1k...


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Well nobody said versatility


LOL you gotta a point to an extent but she's runnin too


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I took that picture in Lexington, Kentucky 


I dont like all that high riddn stuff, but I got to hand it to them, its a work of engineering I give props to. Its not easy to do what they do! 


I can appreciate hard work on something for the sheer point of just mad attention.... I mean, duh thats why white boys buy corvettes :cheesy:

oh and these guys showed up at a soundoff event, and at least tried, they couldnt get over 142 db with two Alpine R 15's in a a prefab, but hey they tried.


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Ahh man I got these things for days.....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

me too


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

ha man step yo rim game up lol 24"s or better lol


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

something to think on LOL


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

step my game up??? wtf I own a vette....lol


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Im just fucking with you about the size of the rims on the elcamino.Damn I aint trying to fuck with you that hard. :biggrin:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 12:50 AM~4504463
> *Im just fucking with you about the size of the rims on the elcamino.Damn I aint trying to fuck with you that hard. :biggrin:
> *




^^^^^^^^^ that is where i draw the line. There is no damn point to the lift. IT is just ugly and wAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY over done. But brian i will be gettin at u cus I have some ideas i want to throw pass u about motorizing my hatch.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

that is pretty fuckn wacked out. I like it.


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Heres a better lift........It speaks for itself..... :uh:


----------



## integrated_1 (Dec 20, 2005)

monster cars........ :barf:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

shitty ass rides....


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 02:34 AM~4504358
> *something to think on LOL
> *


shit, i thought only the dale and dade rolled like that lol

im telling you, i rolled up into a parking lot and seen some shit just like that, kinda shocked me...


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

the thing that gets me is these FLORIDA cats riding these "DONKS" and thinkin that shit is hott- trying to knock us g's on swangas when we been doing it the last 20 years and they gettin hotter than ever- that SHIT has just jumped around the corner with 28's that are 10 g's on a 500 bucket- get in a wreck and say bye- bye to your 401k investment- i bet that shit isn't even covered under their insurance- people can talk al day about the love i have for swangers, but 50,000 backing me up riding swang with me-a major cult thats growing faster than that freak of nature added to a freaked up car trend thats gonna die faster than them tires after they hit a nasty pothole......just my .02 from a houston ***** holdin it down


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

so how about those massive audio 15's?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2005, 05:57 PM~4508443
> *the thing that gets me is these FLORIDA  cats riding these "DONKS" and thinkin that shit is hott- trying to knock us g's on swangas when  we been doing it the last 20 years and they gettin hotter than ever- that SHIT  has just jumped around the corner with 28's that are 10 g's  on a 500 bucket- get in a wreck and say bye- bye to your 401k investment- i bet that shit isn't even covered under their insurance- people can talk al day about the love i have for swangers, but 50,000 backing me up riding swang with me-a major cult thats growing faster than that freak of nature  added to a freaked up car trend thats gonna die faster than them tires after they  hit a nasty pothole......just my .02 from a houston ***** holdin it down
> *



and i guess you can get juiced or bagged and keep your insurance?

i guess if you have a 40thousand dollar audio system, and get into a bad ass wreck, your audio will not be harmed?

i guess everyone and their mother think audio is the shit and should put every penny into it?

i guess we should never think about getting our vehicles painted because someone might key it or hit it?

i wanna tell you to shove that shit up your mothers twat but im tryna respect...

everyone has thier own taste, you might think its sane to spend money in the first addition of tampons, some might think its gay and dumb, but for those that dont have dough to contribute to your cause, they should shut the fuck up because its your money makin this happen...

i just hate you hypocritical muthafuckas...

"me spending 5,000 on some ugly ass 13's (and those shit are ugly ass fuck to me), is cooler then this guy spending $500 on a oldie car, $1,000 on basic paint job, $1000 on an okay sound system, and $2500 into some chrome, plate 22's"

you knock other's fabrications and customizations but think your shit should be worshiped by everyone


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

doo's open


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

doo's open on my escort :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

aint knockin ****** shit homie- just that they flossin candy and chrome which used to be on lowriders,and turning that shit into some hillbilly 4x4 ******* highriders-my opinion- im a lowrider but with my blunts at my fist when i wood wheel twist i quess u can call me a "high rider"- 
Say g- tha floridian, dont get offended cuz im knocking what i think- u dogged my style which is on swangs, and even tha g's down there ride swangs- dont dick ride them other boyz on that style and get offended unless u "donkin" yourself-
keep it gutta and keep it real- i appreciated all the "respect u have g"


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay doors up and gloves off. Heres one for the Monster Truck/Car haterz.....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

This thread belongs in general or something, because its no longer car audio related. Please stick to the threads mothfuck#*&Rs!


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

Na homie.... Man them swangas went out with the Jerry Curl you feel me???? I'm a fan of different shit. I mean even GM/DODGE/FORD is comming with 22's and shit....



Aight Im Done wit it........ :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

And to think, they won't make me a mod... :uh: 

Dan, you think we should just tend to our own forum and drop this one all together cold turkey?


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 05:43 PM~4509734
> *Na homie.... Man them swangas went out with the Jerry Curl you feel me????  I'm a fan of different shit.  I mean even GM/DODGE/FORD is comming with 22's and shit....
> Aight Im Done wit it........ :uh:
> *



ay whats up its boxpontie 24 from ecr anyways

since yall are postin my fav. type of cars in the world i thought i would post some pics from there movie :biggrin:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

This is WAY out of hand, WTF! :angry:


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

AHHHHH Bad timing BoxPontie............ :uh:


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 06:31 PM~4510134
> *AHHHHH Bad timing BoxPontie............ :uh:
> *



well...i was just tryin to support the cause :tears:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Dec 29 2005, 06:19 PM~4510032
> *ay whats up its boxpontie 24 from ecr anyways
> 
> since yall are postin my fav. type of cars in the world i thought i would post some pics from there movie :biggrin:
> ...


where are those movies from??


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Dec 29 2005, 06:19 PM~4510032
> *ay whats up its boxpontie 24 from ecr anyways
> 
> since yall are postin my fav. type of cars in the world i thought i would post some pics from there movie :biggrin:
> ...


where are those movies from??


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 29 2005, 07:55 PM~4509352
> *and i guess you can get juiced or bagged and keep your insurance?
> 
> i guess if you have a 40thousand dollar audio system, and get into a bad ass wreck, your audio will not be harmed?
> ...


With out being to much of a dick.... Insurance will cover a percentage of the vehicles total value in aftermarket accessories.... So Unless they have a huge policy there is no way the insurance company would even cover one rim on those cars because they are worth more then the car is.... And if you have ever had a policy that covers after market with a large $ amount you know its expensive..... 

I now see why you always have your pom pom's out after reading this post.... You have a early 90s escort... And if that was not bad enough its pink, to go along with it


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2005, 08:41 PM~4509719
> *aint knockin ****** shit homie- just that they flossin candy and chrome which used to be on lowriders,and turning that shit into some hillbilly 4x4 ******* highriders-my opinion- im a lowrider but with my blunts at my fist when i wood wheel twist i quess u can call me a "high rider"-
> Say g- tha floridian, dont get offended cuz im knocking what i think- u dogged my style which is on swangs, and even tha g's down there ride swangs- dont dick ride them other boyz on that style and get offended unless u "donkin" yourself-
> keep it gutta and keep it real- i appreciated all the "respect u have g"
> *


you texas fuck, sit your 15year old ass down... until you make something car audio related, install something car audio related, have advice to give, constructive criticsm, you dont have shit to say in car audio, go to general with that "paul wall's my hero" fake gangsta talk bullshit... didnt even know you could spell some of the shit you said...tryna rap and shit, "g- tha floridian", what cookie dough shit is that


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Dec 29 2005, 09:41 PM~4510232
> *well...i was just tryin to support the cause :tears:
> *


stupid floridian


ay, i like how fort lauderdale was all in that shit lol

i gotta admit, we DO have some "can you believe that shit" type of big rimmed, big sound cars... some of the sound systems are crazy, i was in my house in the rear, in my room, car/truck passes by, and my fold down window began to vibrate and "clap", pictures started to tremble against the wall, my alarm went off on my truck, i was just like, "this shit is rediculous"...


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.eastcoastryders.com/

^^ is where u buy the movies


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

cuttie b --pm sent


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fifty Thousand_@Dec 29 2005, 06:41 PM~4509720
> *Okay doors up and gloves off.  Heres one for the Monster Truck/Car haterz.....
> *


how so? its not like its lifted to fit the rims, they actually look good on that car


----------



## Fifty Thousand (Dec 17, 2005)

That was the point is was just to mess with the HIGH RYDER HATER inside of you......LOL


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 29 2005, 09:58 PM~4510398
> *where are those movies from??
> *


you cant see that bigass link that in EVERY picture? :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy on26_@Dec 29 2005, 07:38 PM~4510859
> *http://www.eastcoastryders.com/
> 
> ^^ is where u buy the movies
> *


So, all the movies you took screen shots of, you bought?


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

ya its vol.3

yall had lowrider movies we have highryder moives :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 29 2005, 11:31 PM~4511387
> *cuttie b --pm sent
> *


recieved, and replied


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 29 2005, 12:32 AM~4504064
> *don't push it, i got a brand new truck, and lots of plans
> *


plans aint shit unless they happen


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Dec 30 2005, 10:16 PM~4518811
> *plans aint shit unless they happen
> *


progression my friend, progression, i'm already working on saving up for rims, then i'll do the stereo system a little bigger, then comes the airbags, the chrome grill, the chrome front bumper, and the roll pan


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 12:25 AM~4518846
> *progression my friend, progression, i'm already working on saving up for rims, then i'll do the stereo system a little bigger, then comes the airbags, the chrome grill, the chrome front bumper, and the roll pan
> *


hmm, sound similar to me

rims - done
more lows - building new enclosures
airbags - bought some shit, need to get the rest

my trucks gonna look good laid out with the dubs, i was worried about that, but the 20's and some slims will look clean, i woulda went 22" but at the time i didnt think i would be able to lay out all the way without cutting wheel wells and running low pro's (which i dont want to run)


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 30 2005, 11:06 PM~4519099
> *hmm, sound similar to me
> 
> rims - done
> ...


yer wheel well's are also smaller than mine, so 20's look good for you, i have 17's stock on my truck, to give a general idea of how big the wheel wells on my truck really are. for me, its 22's-26's, 28's would have rubber band tires


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 12:29 PM~4521561
> *yer wheel well's are also smaller than mine, so 20's look good for you, i have 17's stock on my truck, to give a general idea of how big the wheel wells on my truck really are. for me, its 22's-26's, 28's would have rubber band tires
> *


ya gotta have the rubber bands :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 31 2005, 02:26 PM~4521915
> *ya gotta have the rubber bands :cheesy:
> *


i like how you think :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 03:29 PM~4521561
> *yer wheel well's are also smaller than mine, so 20's look good for you, *


now wouldnt you say thats a plus lol

that trucks gonna look nice laid out... im kinda glad i got a truck, requires more thought when planning and designing unless your glass'n, then its the same amount, controls your spending because you cant fit what you really want (which costs more)... blessing in disguise :dunno:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 31 2005, 04:24 PM~4523213
> *i like how you think :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

why so many 6x9's?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 1 2006, 04:44 PM~4528255
> *now wouldnt you say thats a plus lol
> 
> that trucks gonna look nice laid out... im kinda glad i got a truck, requires more thought when planning and designing unless your glass'n, then its the same amount, controls your spending because you cant fit what you really want (which costs more)... blessing in disguise :dunno:
> *


actually, if you really know what your doing, and don't have a problem cutting into your truck, you can end up spending more money on a truck, even a reg cab truck, than you could ever dream of in just about any car


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 2 2006, 07:23 PM~4535392
> *actually, if you really know what your doing, and don't have a problem cutting into your truck, you can end up spending more money on a truck, even a reg cab truck, than you could ever dream of in just about any car
> *


the buck stops here...

i wouldnt cut into my truck unless it was my weekend/late night cruiser, and i had another vehicle...

im getting ready to start having a good amount of money commin in so we'll see... i gotta move into a house with the mistress first :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Jan 2 2006, 09:34 PM~4536787
> *the buck stops here...
> 
> i wouldnt cut into my truck unless it was my weekend/late night cruiser, and i had another vehicle...
> ...


yea, thats the biggest thing we all need to start doing, soon as my trucks paid off, and its sittin pretty, i'ma start saving up for a nice house, 30-40 grand should be a nice down payment, and another 20 grand to furnish it appropriately


----------

